# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  "Başbakan'ın özel istihbarat örgütü var"

## bozok

*“BAşBAKAN’IN üZEL İSTİHBARAT üRGüTü VAR”*



31.08.2010 11:39


Cumhuriyet gazetesinden Ayşe Sayın’ın görüştüğü CHP İzmir milletvekili Ahmet Ersin, “Başbakanın özel istihbarat örgütü var. 2005’te ithal edilen 14 mobil dinleme cihazı ortam dinlemesi ve görüntü kaydı yapıyor” dedi. Aynı zamanda TBMM İnsan Hakları İnceleme Komisyonu üyesi olan Ersin, bu konuda verdiği çok sayıda önergenin “gizlilik” nedeniyle yanıtlanmadığını söyledi.

Ayşe Sayın’ın haberi şöyleydi:

“Yurtdışından ithal edildiği belirtilen 14 mobil dinleme cihazının 5 yıldır *“izini süren”* TBMM İnsan Hakları İnceleme Komisyonu üyesi *Ahmet Ersin*, eski Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürü *Hanefi Avcı*’nın gündem yaratan* “Haliç’te Yaşayan Simonlar”* adlı kitabında dile getirdiği “*İstanbul Emniyet İstihbarat şubesi’nde cemaatin özel dinleme araçları”* olduğu iddiasının altına* “imzasını atabileceğini”* belirtti. Ersin, *“Başbakanın özel istihbarat örgütü var. Kanada ve İsrail’den ithal edilen 14 mobil dinleme araçlarının bir bölümünü cemaat ve başbakanın istihbarat örgütü kullanıyor”* dedi.

TBMM İnsan Haklarını İnceleme Komisyonu üyesi de olan ve bu komisyon içinde 2008’de oluşturulan *“Telekulak Alt Komisyonu”*nda da görev alan CHP İzmir Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin, iki Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı (TİB) uzmanının komisyonda kendisine verdiği *“tüyo”*dan yola çıkarak Kanada ve İsrail’den ithal edildiğini iddia ettiği 14 mobil dinleme aracının peşine düştü.

Ersin, bu araçlar için TBMM Başkanlığı’na, Başbakan ve İçişleri Bakanlığı tarafından yanıtlanması istemiyle çok sayıda önerge verdi. Ancak hükümet önergelere yanıt vermezken, bu konudaki iddialarla ilgili de *“suskun”* kalmayı tercih etti. İçişleri Bakanlığı’ndan soru önergesine verilen yanıtta da *“konunun gizli olduğu ve bu konuda bilgi verilemeyeceği”* belirtildi.

*‘Finansman örtülüden’*
Konuya ilişkin *Cumhuriyet*’in sorularını yanıtlayan Ahmet Ersin, İçişleri Bakanlığı’nın bu yanıtında *“14 mobil dinleme cihazının ithal edildiğine”* dikkat çekti. Hanefi Avcı’nın söylediklerini altına *“imza atabileceğini”* belirten Ersin, *“üünkü 2005 yılından beri Türkiye’de telekulak terörü var, bunu da yaratan hükümet. Başbakan’ın kendisinin istihbarat örgütü var”* dedi.

Mobil dinleme cihazlarının* “örtülü ödenek”*ten finanse edildiğini belirten Ersin,* “Bu mobil araçların bir bölümünü cemaat ve başbakanın istihbarat örgütü kullanıyor. İnsanları takip ederek görüntü almak, ortam dinlemesi yapmak, telefon dinlemeleri yapmak bunların işi. Sonra bunu tehdit unsuru olarak kullanıyorlar. Türkiye’de korku ortamı yaratmak amacıyla yasadışı eylem ve işlem yapılıyor ve bu tamamen hükümetin bilgisi dahilinde”* görüşünü dile getirdi.

*‘Aileler de izleniyor’*
Başbakanın özel istihbarat örgütünün temelini 2003 yılında *“yolsuzlukla mücadeleyi takip”* amaçlı gidilen yapılanmanın oluşturduğunu ileri süren Ersin, 2005 yılına gelindiğinde bu yapının* “özel istihbarat örgütü”*ne dönüştüğünü savundu. Bu özel istihbarat örgütünün muhalefet partileri, muhalif kişilerin özel yaşamlarını, aileleri dahil izlediğini ve *“ihtiyaç duydukça”* da yandaş basın ve internet medyasına konuşma ve görüntüleri* “servis ettiğini”* kaydeden Ersin, Telekulak Alt Komisyonu’nda bu konunun üzerine gittiğini, ancak AKP’li üyeler tarafından raporun alelacele tamamlanıp konunun kapatıldığını söyledi.

*AKP’den engelleme*
Telekulak Alt Komiyonu’na bilgi veren eski Emniyet İstihbarat Daire Başkanı *Ramazan Akyürek*’in *“Bizde mobil dinleme aracı yok”* dediğine dikkat çeken Ersin, şunları söyledi:

*“Ben o dönem MİT ve gümrüklerden sorumlu devlet bakanının da komisyona çağrılıp bu araçların kim tarafından kullanıldığını sorulmasını istedim, ama AKP’liler apar topar komisyon çalışmalarını sonlandırdı. Yıllardır Türkiye’de yasadışı dinleme şikayeti var ama bir türlü failler bulunamıyor. üünkü bu yasadışı takiplerin içinde hükümetin teşviki var.”*


*Odatv.com*

----------

